# Seattle any one?



## rain (May 5, 2003)

Anyone in Seattle??


----------



## shell1970 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm in Seattle...... are there any support groups that you know of?


----------



## betterthroughscience (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello. I don't know if anyone is still interested, but the IBS Treatment Center is considering hosting an IBS support group and maybe also a celiac disease support group in the clinic in the Nordstrom Medical Tower at Swedish Medical Center. Anyone intersted? Their website is www.IBSTreatmentCenter.com


----------

